# Anguilla



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Heading to Anguilla late this summer. Has anyone had success finding a guide or DIY down there for fly fishing? Found a few offshore guys but no one for bones, permit, tarpon, etc. Very limited info for that island.


----------



## Crc (May 14, 2018)

Not Anguilla, but fished St Martin 15 years ago and caught one of my larger bonefish wading solo fish was easily 11-12lbs. I remember seeing a ton of tarpon in the 30-50lb range, snook, fished offshore for mahi as well. Anguilla just a lil north. The flat I fished was in land and very soft saw 2 bones hooked and landed the one.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I went to St-Martin 20 years ago to visit a friend for a week. Several things hit me right away about the place. The women are perhaps the most beautiful I have ever seen. There is something magical about drinking there, you never get hungover. The food is absolutely amazing and I loved the overall atmosphere of the place.
I would love to go back and fish the place.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Did my honeymoon on St.Martin and saw bonefish all over the place, 21 years ago. Anguilla has some of the most beautiful beaches anywhere - they are simply spectacular -but the island itself is an absolute ghetto (or was 21 years ago). Only the resorts and closed access beaches are nice. We feared for our lives crossing the interior. Also did not see bonefish.


----------



## Crc (May 14, 2018)

Again going back 15 years, and having worked and operated business’ in some bad neighborhoods in Philadelphia, Balt and NJ can’t imagine Anguilla being bad, but nobody seems to target fish there, but if there are bonefish and tarpon in St Martin they should be there as well IMO. Good luck.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Sounds similar to Turks and Caicos. Resort areas were beautiful, rest of the island was sketchy at best. Rented a beautiful house that looked like it had been broken into with a crowbar numerous times on the back door. Slept with one eye open first few nights. (This was before the Haitian problem was in full swing) 

Did manage to catch a good mess of bones though!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been to Sint Maarten (Dutch side of St Martin), about 5yrs ago. Wife and I went up to the north east side, rented yaks and did our own thing. Small bones and lots of permit (fun on fly but small, around 3-5lbs), a variety of snapper, small cudas and triggers. There's a beach that holds lots of palmettos (smaller cousin of the permit). I didn't have time to hit it, but they are on my bucket list on fly. Next time I go there, I'm going to try to cross them off my list!


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Heading to Anguilla late this summer. Has anyone had success finding a guide or DIY down there for fly fishing? Found a few offshore guys but no one for bones, permit, tarpon, etc. Very limited info for that island.


Any updates from the trip? I am heading there in March. Inshore information seems to be limited still.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

Crc said:


> Not Anguilla, but fished St Martin 15 years ago and caught one of my larger bonefish wading solo fish was easily 11-12lbs. I remember seeing a ton of tarpon in the 30-50lb range, snook, fished offshore for mahi as well. Anguilla just a lil north. The flat I fished was in land and very soft saw 2 bones hooked and landed the one.


Following


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

No luck guys. We stayed at the 4 seasons and rented a jeep for the week. We hit every beach on the island and the only thing we saw were some barracuda and small tarpon by the resort at night cruising by the lights in deep water. One of the guys fishing from the resort with live bait and cut bait fished every single day and never had any luck either.

If you have access to a vehicle there’s some great beaches and restaurants off the beaten path and the local business owners were some of the friendliest people we have ever met.

We took a booze cruise to prickly pear island and one of the crew was a big conventional beach fishing guy and local. He said down at the “sandy ground” there are some bones from time to time but it’s not a sure thing.

I would still pack a rod and walk the beaches early and late if I ever go back. We had strong winds the whole time we were there which obviously didn’t help. Not saying it can’t be done but it certainly won’t be easy.

If you guys do have any luck please post. I’d love to know if you find anything out.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

You’ll get them next time!


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

Naturecoastfly said:


> No luck guys. We stayed at the 4 seasons and rented a jeep for the week. We hit every beach on the island and the only thing we saw were some barracuda and small tarpon by the resort at night cruising by the lights in deep water. One of the guys fishing from the resort with live bait and cut bait fished every single day and never had any luck either.
> 
> If you have access to a vehicle there’s some great beaches and restaurants off the beaten path and the local business owners were some of the friendliest people we have ever met.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the report! Ill still pack a rod and will report back.


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

Naturecoastfly said:


> No luck guys. We stayed at the 4 seasons and rented a jeep for the week. We hit every beach on the island and the only thing we saw were some barracuda and small tarpon by the resort at night cruising by the lights in deep water. One of the guys fishing from the resort with live bait and cut bait fished every single day and never had any luck either.
> 
> If you have access to a vehicle there’s some great beaches and restaurants off the beaten path and the local business owners were some of the friendliest people we have ever met.
> 
> ...


Just got back. I managed to jump one and got 2 other eats. I am from Charleston so this was my first time sight casting Tarpon. All ate about 1 inch chartreuse flies in dock lights in gin clear water. I believe they were feeding on all the glass minnows so I trimmed down all my flies. The tarpon around the four seasons appear to have grown quite a bit since the last report. We didn't see any tarpon during the day but as soon as the lights came on, they showed up. We also walked one of the beaches at night. If any restaurants have any lights on, there appeared to be tarpon feeding. The ones on the beach were much smaller and much more active than around the resort. Sadly, I did not take a fly rod on the walk. I was there with my company and wife so unfortunately fishing was not my top priority this trip. But did manage to sneak away some nights/ early mornings. Ill be in the Everglades next month where fishing will be the sole priority. 

Thank you very very much for the report. It helped a lot. I didn't see any bone fish this trip. But your experience with the local people and business were the same - very nice and very happy people, great vibes. There is no shortage of rum or weed if you are into that kind of thing and the beach bars were great. If anyone goes back anytime soon, please send me a report! I would enjoy the read.


----------

